# [SOLVED] Windows 7 stuttering and slow downs



## random1 (Jan 21, 2008)

Today when I started using my PC it randomly stutters and slows down every 10 or so seconds when in windows 7 64-bit at idle (no active processes).

I tried restarting, checked out the CPU and GPU temperatures but they seem to be in normal ranges and also did a virus scan (Norton Internet Security 2012) with none found.

Any ideas what this could be? Screens are attached.

My PC's info:

Operating System
MS Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit SP1
CPU
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9400 @ 2.66GHz	43 °C
Yorkfield 45nm Technology
RAM
8.00 GB Dual-Channel DDR2 @ 399MHz (6-6-6-18)
Motherboard
Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. EP45-DS4P (Socket 775)	45 °C
Graphics
ASUS VH238 ([email protected])
AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series (ATI)	37 °C
Hard Drives
59GB OCZ OCZ VERTEX-PLUS ATA Device (SATA)
488GB SAMSUNG SAMSUNG HD501LJ ATA Device (SATA)	25 °C
977GB SAMSUNG SAMSUNG HD103SI ATA Device (SATA)	36 °C
977GB Western Digital WDC WD10EARS-00Y5B1 ATA Device (SATA)	41 °C
Optical Drives
SAMSUNG DVDWBD SH-B083L ATA Device
TSSTcorp DVDWBD SH-B123A ATA Device
DVDFab Virtual Drive SCSI CdRom Device
Audio
Realtek High Definition Audio


----------



## random1 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 stuttering and slow downs*

I have done more testing and my other bootable partition is working fine and smoothly so it seems to be only affected on one particular windows 7 partition.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 stuttering and slow downs*

You can run Process Explorer to see what is using the high CPU and you can kill the process or suspend it.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 stuttering and slow downs*

Follow Spunks advice. Also you have 95 Processes running. Try going to Start type msconfig>Startup uncheck non essential M$ items except your security software click apply then ok then reboot.

Download Autoruns install and run post contents here.

Also which anti virus programs and version are you using? Also make sure if you have a 3rd party anti virus program that Windows Defender is not running as well this can really slow the system down.


----------



## random1 (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the tips I found the annoying process and service and have fixed them.


----------

